# Swedish Unveil COVID vaccine passport – in a microchip



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Well..who was expecting that ?...not me.......ok..right


_Epicenter, a Stockholm-based startup, unveiled a new way of carrying around a COVID vaccine passport – in a microchip implanted under your skin.

The implant can be read by any device using the near-field communication (NFC) protocol – technology used for contactless payments and keyless entry systems.

In a video shared by Epicenter, Hannes Sjöblad, chief distribution officer, has the chip in his arm and simply waves a smartphone over it to pull up his vaccination status.

'Implants are very versatile technology that can be used for many different things, and right now it is very convenient to have COVID passport always accessible on your implant, he said in a statement.







Although lockdowns have since eased worldwide, the coronavirus is still running rampant and is mutating into new variants that are harder to stop from spreading.

In this article the distribution officer has it implanted in his arm...and shows how his vaccination status is shown by waving a phone over his arm...

Epicenter's implanted microchip is not a new innovation, as the company has been using it for years – and with its own employees.

In 2015, the company announced it had implanted the microchip in more than 100 of its employees, which allows them to open doors, operate printers, or buy smoothies with a wave of the hand.

The chip is implanted with a simple injection of a syringe and with a click, a microchip is injected in the employee's hand.

When activated by a reader a few inches away, a small amount of data flows between the two devices via electromagnetic waves.

And although the microchip passports are not yet ready for market, it is safe to assume that is how they will be implanted.



Scroll down for the video... 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ip-implant-stores-COVID-vaccine-passport.html_


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wait....what????

You mean all those "conspiracy nuts" were right.

Right, they were.


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Wait....what????
> 
> You mean all those "conspiracy nuts" were right.
> 
> Right, they were.


Yes, they were and they are. I believe in Sweden the chip is voluntary. But let's just wait. Didn't many of us know they were going to do this.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

>>>>>


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2021)

"The ability to track embedded chips has been a reality for a few years now,"

Yes it has but when anyone mentioned it here they were immediately labeled "conspiracy nuts" and laughed at and ridiculed. 

Some of us are not at all shocked by this news.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2021)

The longer this Covid lingers, the more "restrictive" the rules will likely become.   I printed off copies of our vaccine cards, and put them in the vehicle glove compartments...in case we need to go somewhere which "unexpectedly" requires proof of vaccination.  However, should such a venue or gathering require "proof", it is very unlikely that we would think of going there.  

Insofar as a "chip" being required,...no thanks.  With my old thin skin, I would probably bleed a tablespoon of blood, and have to wear a Band Aid for days.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The ability to track embedded chips has been a reality for a few years now,"
> 
> Yes it has but when anyone mentioned it here they were immediately labeled "conspiracy nuts" and laughed at and ridiculed.
> 
> Some of us are not at all shocked by this news.


>>>>>>


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes, they were and they are. I believe in Sweden the chip is voluntary. But let's just wait. Didn't many of us know they were going to do this.


You're right, they're completely voluntary. Most people who got them like them because they can use the scanner at gates and secure doors instead of digging out their subway pass, or employee card, etc. I think they can scan when they make certain purchases, too. (it's implanted in the back of their hand)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> The ability to track embedded chips has been a reality for a few years now, I have to say that it's not a complete shock.  Our dog has a chip for his rabies shots and other medications.   Some more afluent parents are able to use the technology for tracking their children.   Reminds one of the movie 'Hitman' where they had tattooed a bar code at the base of the agents skull.  George Orwell was not off base was he?
> 
> The drone technology is my biggest concern now, along with computerized autos, someone will exploit that, or they already have.


 ah yes but our Dogs chips aren't needed to allow them into sporting venues, restaurants and pubs... and that's only the thin end of the wedge. These chips will ultimately be offered voluntary and then doubtless mandatory.. and it won't be just the bar  we'll be getting tracked to.... ..and then what about those who refuse.. can't buy a house, can't buy a car... unemployable etc etc... ...


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ah yes but our Dogs chips aren't needed to allow them into sporting venues, restaurants and pubs... and that's only the thin end of the wedge. These chips will ultimately be offered voluntary and then doubtless mandatory.. and it won't be just the bar  we'll be getting tracked to.... ..and then what about those who refuse.. can't buy a house, can't buy a car... unemployable etc etc... ...


>>>>>


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2021)

Some people like the idea of having the latest and greatest in technology.  The company probably designed these just for them.  



hollydolly said:


> In this article the distribution officer has it implanted in his arm...and shows how his vaccination status is shown by waving a phone over his arm...


My vaccine passport is on my phone.  If I want access to certain areas, they wave their phones, loaded with special apps, to read it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Some people like the idea of having the latest and greatest in technology.  The company probably designed these just for them.
> 
> 
> My vaccine passport is on my phone.  If I want access to certain areas, they wave their phones, loaded with special apps, to read it.


yes but you would be tracked for everything once you had a chip inserted not just C-19 ..only a matter of time, and given how fast they've got these vaccines out ..3 in less than 2 years.. I'd like to bet money that this CHip will be ready for implant quicker than we think


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m sure it’ll be ready to sell - who is going to buy it?  

If we did a survey of those pro-vaxxers or those who favour restrictions for entry to some places, how many would say yes to a chip. 
I sure wouldn’t.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’m sure it’ll be ready to sell - who is going to buy it?
> 
> If we did a survey of those pro-vaxxers or those who favour restrictions for entry to some places, how many would say yes to a chip.
> I sure wouldn’t.


yes but that's my point.. you may not have the choice ultimately


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2021)

Holly, that won't happen, outside of a horror movie scenario. 

Relax, and enjoy Christmas!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Holly, that won't happen, outside of a horror movie scenario.
> 
> Relax, and enjoy Christmas!


well you never know...the chip is already being used for something else in Sweden.... 2 years ago Sunny, we would never have thought we'd all have to have vaccinations super fast, and  be ordered to stay away from work, and venues.. while we watched family members and friends  die of an unknown disease, but we have and we did.. so I'm not ruling these Chips out.. 

Merry Christmas to you too ...


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’m sure it’ll be ready to sell - who is going to buy it?
> 
> If we did a survey of those pro-vaxxers or those who favour restrictions for entry to some places, how many would say yes to a chip.
> I sure wouldn’t.


"how many would say yes to a chip"

More then you might think if "science" spews how wonderful it is.

Then there will be pro covid vaccine chipped calling names and spewing put downs against pro covid vaccine not chipped.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2021)

There is good and bad in all technology.

A chip might be a blessing if it helped find a lost child or an adult with dementia.

If a chip contained our medical history it could save valuable time in medical emergencies.

A single use chip related to Covid sounds like more of a headline grabbing gimmick for what could turn out to be a useful idea.


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ah yes but our Dogs chips aren't needed to allow them into sporting venues, restaurants and pubs... and that's only the thin end of the wedge. These chips will ultimately be offered voluntary and then doubtless mandatory.. and it won't be just the bar  we'll be getting tracked to.... ..and then what about those who refuse.. can't buy a house, can't buy a car... unemployable etc etc... ...


My exact fears also Hols.  They just use the pandemic to acquire more power for themselves. Where does it end? When do people say, "Enough intrusion into my personal life."


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "how many would say yes to a chip"
> 
> More then you might think if "science" spews how wonderful it is.
> 
> Then there will be pro covid vaccine chipped calling names and spewing put downs against pro covid vaccine not chipped.


Another thing to divide us further.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)

I've been vaccinated, and I think Bill Gates just sent an electric shock through my legs.


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2021)

I know how they could sell people on the idea of implanted chips:
Just tell them the chip contains a Covid-curing drug or vaccine.  Many will buy it.  Then they can feel like heroes for "Doing their part."  They can start ridiculing & blaming those who don't want the chip for being selfish & spreading Covid.


----------



## HarryHawk (Dec 24, 2021)

Due to unexpected environmental factors, the range that the current chip can accurately be read has decreased, a booster chip will now be required to provide even better protection.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Just read in the papers today that they're rolling out the 4th Vaccination.. 2nd Booster because apparently, the first Booster only protects for up to 10 weeks.......getting beyond ridiculous now... and this I believe will ultimately end up with them telling us that , instead of having to 'endure'' multiple vaccinations, we should get a ''vaccine chip''...


----------



## Alice November (Dec 24, 2021)

No thanks, I'll just have my chips with mushy peas and Cod please.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2021)

I'd like to get a chip embedded in my car keys. Then I could click an app on my phone that would make the keys emit a beep?

Or maybe there already is such a thing?  What a great stocking stuffer!


----------



## Alice November (Dec 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I'd like to get a chip embedded in my car keys. Then I could click an app on my phone that would make the keys emit a beep?
> 
> Or maybe there already is such a thing?  What a great stocking stuffer!


I think I have seen one on those google ads that pop up when I watch youtubes.

Would be a great  gift.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 24, 2021)

Passing thought on chip technology - which I see as a *possible* positive, JMO.  Humans are on the honor system anyway, if you indulge in any activity that infringes on the rights of others, the law prohibits that and you should be punished.  It could be a boom to human rights, but the evil that could be used against us would be ignored/overridden by the bad guys.  How long before someone invents a device that could be used to erase/edit all the bad stuff and leave only the good.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 24, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> How long before someone invents a device that could be used to erase/edit all the bad stuff and leave only the good.



Right now they're erasing the good stuff and leaving only the bad, so don't get your hopes up too high.  
Power corrupts; absolute power corrupts absolutely; which has happened throughout history and is happening now.
.


----------

